# 350z - A Project Car?



## Ra_f (Apr 6, 2004)

My friend and I were looking into buying a Supra... though, at a 37-50k price tag (with no financing/and an excess of 50k miles) we figured it would be a little too expensive. Im looking into the 350z as a replacement, and Im inquiring on how much power (hp/torque/ect...) the stock internals will hold, and an approx. of how much engine prep would cost to run it up to a high hp. I want a mean car, and he wants something to work on. Thanks for any help you guys can give me.

 



-ra


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Internals humm. It matters if you try and stay NA or go FORCED INDUCTION. The latter being the only way to go. Pistons and rods will need to be changed though for big power numbers. But for your basic bolt ons everything is good.


----------



## Ra_f (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah I was thinking... Greddy Twin Turbos for the Forced Induction, but how much pressure would say stock internals hold against upgraded (a basic internal upgrade and a more advanced upgrade - the former about a 1-2k upgrade on the engine and the latter a 3-5k upgrade) internals?





-ra


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

With the stock internals I think 6.7psi is the max possible boost. Above that there are problems. It matters what all you do if you drop compression more boost will be possible.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

how much boost is the greddy kit?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It all depends where you set it at I am pretty sure its 6.4psi.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Is the greddy kit conservative with what they set it at? I know they always try to get CARB for all their kits.


----------



## TruBluZ (Feb 29, 2004)

James said:


> Is the greddy kit conservative with what they set it at? I know they always try to get CARB for all their kits.


From what I hear the GReddy TT is factory set to 5.6 psi. There are other kits out there that make more power. Seems to me that GReddy is more worried about CARB than power. I read that the PE TT can produce in excess of 500hp. Of course internal work ould be needed. On stock internals, you can get in the 400hp range easliy with the PE kit. Many people that I have taked to with the GReddy kit get around 350hp with the factory settings.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Are there any dramatic differences in the strength and durability of the 350z and the I35 engines? I know they're the same engine, and one is FWD the other is RWD but I'm trying to find out more about my I35...


----------



## Ra_f (Apr 6, 2004)

Okay... So stock internals it's at a solid 6psi with the Greddy TT. Are there any sites or stores you recommend for performance parts... to push the psi output from the kit further? (Like 10, 20 or maybe even 30 to 40? <-- the pressure I hear Supras running at all the time, mainly 20-25) What, also, would be the main engine upgrades to do this?





-ra


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

those psi figures are astronomical... be prepared to spend 30k to get something that can hold that...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

On a race engine its not even safe to run more then 18psi for any more then a short duration of time.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

also, what fuel will you run? transmission? is this for a street car?!?


----------



## Ra_f (Apr 6, 2004)

Our goal is to get it to about 1000hp... so street car or not... he's determined to get that. Hence I'm doing research to find what can handle that kind of power (thats not a Supra) and the Z is one of the Cars I've picked. Of course I may have to hold off to get the Supra if you all are saying is true. :crazy: 





-ra


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ra_f said:


> Our goal is to get it to about 1000hp... so street car or not... he's determined to get that. Hence I'm doing research to find what can handle that kind of power (thats not a Supra) and the Z is one of the Cars I've picked. Of course I may have to hold off to get the Supra if you all are saying is true. :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your cared of the supra pricetag you do not have the budget for 1000 HP. 

Buy an SC300 and turbo the shit out of that thing.


----------



## Ra_f (Apr 6, 2004)

wes said:


> If your cared of the supra pricetag you do not have the budget for 1000 HP.


Not Exactly, the Supra Price tag is a bit high for 75-100 thousand miles on it. The Supra is well within my price range but I am a bit hesitant on buying a high milage car, unfortunately a habit I have is that I never enjoy buying used it always has to be New for me. 




-ra


----------



## Ra_f (Apr 6, 2004)

wes said:


> Buy an SC300 and turbo the shit out of that thing.


Hah! 63k base, if I get this then I wont have any extra money to do anything to it... nice pick smart one...







-ra


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

I've seen supras with stock block and head hold 18psi no sweat, only with your common bolt ons, I think supra dudes call them bpu's
the 2jzgte can handle 500hp with a stock block easy, I believe they have even ran them at 700hp with headwork safely, my buddy chris runs about 450 whp right now with his stock block and head, no engine problems


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There's another forum, mostly American iron, which may be helpful if you don't care what car you start with:

http://www.smokemup.com/bb/

Lew


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ra_f said:


> Hah! 63k base, if I get this then I wont have any extra money to do anything to it... nice pick smart one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? A used SC300????? That is one of the most popular turbo cars right now. Try reading thoroughly before you call someone smart one.... Supra motor and all. Your thinking of an SC430 BTW


----------



## Ra_f (Apr 6, 2004)

wes said:


> What are you talking about? A used SC300????? That is one of the most popular turbo cars right now. Try reading thoroughly before you call someone smart one.... Supra motor and all. Your thinking of an SC430 BTW


You never said used... and like I said I made a habit to never buy anything used, you should take your own advice.


-ra


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ra_f said:


> You never said used... and like I said I made a habit to never buy anything used, you should take your own advice.
> 
> 
> -ra


Well if you had a clue I would not have to specify used. That is assumed as Lexus has not produced the SC300/400 for a few years now. Not buy used, your the one who talked about a Supra in the first place and given that they haven't been made for a few years either I was trying to give you a different approach to the original idea you had with the Supra. Your obviously clueless as I never called you a moron, or did I......

Unsubscribed.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

There was a guy who had an SC300 TT. Theres a video of him chasing an rx- and a viper. His car is insanely fast. Id rather go with a 93 SC300 than a supra.


----------



## Ra_f (Apr 6, 2004)

meh I tire of this, was just trying to get some answers on the 350z, not get critisized over some over something that I am still learning, anyways thanks for what answers the others gave me.





-ra


----------



## TruBluZ (Feb 29, 2004)

Ra_f said:


> meh I tire of this, was just trying to get some answers on the 350z, not get critisized over some over something that I am still learning, anyways thanks for what answers the others gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, just read about a 500rwhp Z in CO. Don't know how true it is, but it has forged internals and a Greddy TT kit. That 500rwhp was a 4th gear pull and was the first dyno run. Not sure if you can get your targeted 1000hp or what it would take to get there. I'd be happy with 400rwhp, streetable.


----------

